# HELP



## Dannyparker (Oct 29, 2013)

Hello slingers 
I really need help on my accuracy can any one give me some good advice


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

The best advice I can give is to watch Bill Hays shoot. Plenty of videos. The other is to lighten your bands up. New guys always seem to start with bands that are to heavy for accuracy.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

treefork said:


> The best advice I can give is to watch Bill Hays shoot. Plenty of videos. The other is to lighten your bands up. New guys always seem to start with bands that are to heavy for accuracy.


I know another guy who cut thread from 33ft


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Listen to treefork is the best advice I can give you


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Treefork is right on the money. Another tip is to start close...10 or 15 feet and use a decent size target to begin with. It's always fun to hit the target and you want to keep it fun, so you will want to shoot more. Little be little move back or make the target smaller. shooting paper is fine for seeing how accurate you are, but a pop can or bean can is a lot more fun to see jumping around and to heat that ammo ring it.

Todd


----------



## moongalba (Sep 2, 2013)

All of the above replies are from the experts, so take their advice as you will not get any better.

Moongalba


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

As the above advice has said; as you will not get better than Mr. Bill Hays.
Very clear easy to understand instructions.

Start from around 3 to5 meters only;then work to longer ranges only after you can get consistently around less than 30mm groups from 5 meters.

Cheers Allan Leigh


----------



## Medley (Sep 22, 2013)

All great advice. The only thing I will add is a consistent grip and consistent anchor point. Essential.


----------



## myusername (Oct 5, 2013)

lots of practice!!!!!


----------

